# Photo competition...winner wins signature piccy...



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Karkar,

Apologies in advance here, but I'm a little confused. Who will make the signature picture? Its just reading your post, it sounds like you will be making it, yet you've just started another topic, asking for someone to make you and your friend a sig pic. :?


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

yer well...what is wrong with that?
i asked someone else i know i can do it myself but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't say there was anything wrong with it. Sorry if you mi-interpretted my post. I was just confused as to how you could offer the winner a signature pic. Thanks for clearing it up, and good luck with your competition.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, heres mine


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*winner*

merry christmas to everyone.
the winner of the photo competition is....

picture 2 of kim_angel.
for your signature pic tell me what u would like on it etc.
thank you everyone who entered.

all horses were very nice and it was a hard decision to make.


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*again*

i would of uploaded the pic of the winners photo but there has been a problem with uploading to this particular site.
Im not sure if its just my PC but it isnt working, so i described the winner...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay~!!!

I bet it was a hard decision because they really all are so pretty.

Ummm, hmmm. 

If it could say just
*
Cherokee*

That would be awesome. Thank you~!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Loved the pictures guys!! Well done Kim angel... i love your horses colour btw


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if this was fair or not....or whether there was any real info submitted but.....

GOOD JOB! lol


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*mmm*

kim_angel, your sig pic has been made but the uploader for this site does not work for me 
how would you like it sent to you?
any particular site/way?
thnx


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: mmm*



karkar27 said:


> kim_angel, your sig pic has been made but the uploader for this site does not work for me
> how would you like it sent to you?
> any particular site/way?
> thnx


try this site to upload: http://imageshack.us/


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You can email it to me if you want....

[email protected]


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> Loved the pictures guys!! Well done Kim angel... i love your horses colour btw


ditto!


----------

